# Spotting For Almost A Week



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello

I am not sure if you can answer my question because the mid wife at the hospital couldn't, but it's worth a try!

I started brown spotting last Monday - on Tuesday I had a gush of red blood accompanied by cramps which lasted about 10 mins - which then went back to brown spotting which has continued since then - it does seem to be getting a bit lighter though. And I have had no pain.

The discharge is almost bitty in texture - as if it contains tissue. 
I had a scan on Wed 14th July at 6weeks and 6 days - everything fine - yolk sac, 7mm baby and a heartbeat - no obvious cause for the bleeding seen on the ultrasound.

Midwife gave me 3 possible reasons:
1. I had 2 embryos implant out of the 3 and one is coming away. ( wouldn't it be more painful and bright red blood though?)
2. My hormones are getting confused and think I am due to have a period - so have had breakthrough bleeding ( doesn't look like a period apart from the one night I had some dark red blood - also my periods only ever lasted 3-4 days!)
3. The embryo has started to burrow into the womb lining more as the pregnancy develops ( how long does that feasibly take? Can it take weeks or is it normally days?)

I totally understand all of the above reasons, and they do not seem worried at the hospital.
This was my 9th attempt and a much longed for and long awaited BFP - I am over the moon - but am constantly worried about everything - and this brown spotting isn't helping!!

My next scan is 2nd August, unless I can persuade my midwife to do it before then - but as I say they don't seem worried, it's just me who is freaking out!!   

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated to put my mind at rest


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You can quite often have bleeding in early pregnancy and no cause is ever found. Sometimes you can have a pool of blood near where the embryo has implanted, and that can come away. If it was a second embryo that was coming away, you may not necessarily have more pain or bleeding as your uterus can contract fully down due to the implanted embryo, hopefully that will be it now, but if you have any more, ring your gp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you Emily Caitlin   

I am not sure why I had one bit of red then brown - I thought brown blood was old blood.

Just confused as to where it is coming from.

Praying my lil bean hangs in there


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, brown blood is old, so it looks like you've had a really small fresh bleed then just followed by an old one,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Emily Caitlin

I will try not to worry and pray next scan in 2 weeks is fine


----------

